# Ever bearing and June bearing Strawberry Plants



## kimbledawn (Sep 24, 2010)

Ever bearing and June bearing Strawberry Plants.
These have grown since last year, are perennials, and are incredibly prolific. 

USDA Zone 5a: to -28.8 Â°C (-20 Â°F)
USDA Zone 5b: to -26.1 Â°C (-15 Â°F)
USDA Zone 6a: to -23.3 Â°C (-10 Â°F)
USDA Zone 6b: to -20.5 Â°C (-5 Â°F)
USDA Zone 7a: to -17.7 Â°C (0 Â°F)
USDA Zone 7b: to -14.9 Â°C (5 Â°F)
USDA Zone 8a: to -12.2 Â°C (10 Â°F)
USDA Zone 8b: to -9.4 Â°C (15 Â°F)
USDA Zone 9a: to -6.6 Â°C (20 Â°F)
USDA Zone 9b: to -3.8 Â°C (25 Â°F)

For any of you who can plant them now, they are ready to pack and ship!

These plants are a wonderful addition to any garden. They are 6 plants/$20 + $6 shipping = $26.(You box may include some additional younger plants.)

Please pay by Paypal, so I can ship them right away: [email protected]


----------



## Elizabeth (Jun 4, 2002)

Wow, I am having an incredible sense of deja vu right now.

Did you cut and paste lorichristie's ad?


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

Elizabeth said:


> Wow, I am having an incredible sense of deja vu right now.
> 
> Did you cut and paste lorichristie's ad?


I was a little surprised, but don't think there are any rules about it. The Strawberries I offered were Pineapple Crush Alpine Strawberries, which are a specialty type, and I sold out quickly. I do grow and sell Everbearing and June Bearing mixed varieties, but won't be offering them this year, unless possibly this Fall.


----------



## Elizabeth (Jun 4, 2002)

I know, I got some of yours last Fall, Lori. Can't wait till the snow melts so I can start picking berries!


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

These are excellent varieties, including that June Bearing, which was grown commercially and produces large sweet berries! I am surprised none of you folks are posting, hope some of you are getting in on some.


----------



## Otter (Jan 15, 2008)

I wonder if Kimbledawn knows that you can get 50 Everbearing _or_ Junebearing strawberries - your choice - from Gurney's for $9.99 plus shipping?
They'll be named varieties like Ozark Beauty and Sparkle and the ones I got were really big crowns that took off growing. Didn't lose one.

So I'm not sure why I'd be in a huge rush to paypal someone for a half dozen _random_ strawberry plants? If I wanted totally random, un-named strawberry plants, there'll be some outside my supermarket for 99 cents each in about a month. 

Perhaps Kimbledawn will come back and let us know what's so special about these that we should pay the same price as an unusual and hard-to-find variety.:shrug:


----------



## kimbledawn (Sep 24, 2010)

Thanks for the reply's guys. I did copy and past the info on temps in different regions. Is that taboo? Also I didn't know about the online sales. This post is an effort to get rid of all the extra plants that we have. Sorry you don't have a use for them. Maybe in the future I'll have something you like.

Dawn


----------



## Elizabeth (Jun 4, 2002)

FYI, I pay about 30 cents for each strawberry plant that I buy- although, we have been selling rather than buying the last few years as ours are spreading like crazy.

When I pot them to sell I get $1 per plant. Not much profit after I pay for new pots and add some commercial potting soil, but that is the going rate around here.

I did pay more for Lori's Pineapple Crush Alpine Strawberries last Fall because I am a sucker for different kinds of berries and happened to have a spot to put them. They were expensive, but if they do well they will prove to have been worth the price.

Right now, however, my garden is under 3' of snow. It will be months before I can even think about planting anything.

I bet a lot of other folks are in the same boat, so the OP might do better later in the Spring if she hasn't sold out by then.


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

The Pineapple Crush Alpine Strawberries are a specialty and not easy to find. They are commonly sold for $6.95, rarely under $5 each (small plants). The ones I just offered are one year nice plants which will produce a lot of strawberries this year.

Dawn has a June Bearing variety that actually a bit special. It was developed here in WA, used commercially, due to prolific bearing and large sweet berries. That variety is not for sale on the open market, developed for one farm here. I was gifted some of the plants 8 years ago, before he stopped growing them.


----------



## Otter (Jan 15, 2008)

Kimbledawn, no offense meant. I actually _could_ use some strawberry plants, but I'd need to know size and variety before I even considered buying any.

That there is a variety named June Bearing - which is also a type of strawberry - that is a specialty variety; some information on that will help you make some sales, and let people know that this is something that is worth the price you're asking.


----------



## kimbledawn (Sep 24, 2010)

No offense taken. I appreciate the schooling on internet cost and I understand the hesitation. My plants are all mixed together so I can't say which are which I just know what bed is two years old, what beds are one year old and the new plants. I have some of Christy's plants, some June Bearing and some Everbearing. I started with One 6"X 4" bed and now I have three beds and various pots filled with one year old strawberry plants. The babies are everywhere else. Will amend the post. Thanks


----------

